# Critical skills visa application



## ravi0917 (May 22, 2015)

Hello Sir/Madam,
I have been applied for critical skills visa in South africa at its VFS centre on 8th May 2015. On 22/5/2015 they changed the status to 
"Adjudicated Application for - has been dispatched from the VFS Operation Hub to the Visa Facilitation Centre on 5/22/2015 . and would be ready for collection in 1 working day. Please wait for the next update to confirm when it is ready for collection. "

Can you please tell me what does this mean Does it mean they approved and issuing the visa or there is any problem in the application.
I very much appreciate your advise .

Thanks


----------



## ravi0917 (May 22, 2015)

Hi All,
I collected the Critical skills VISA today but issued only for one year even though i submitted the employment extension contract for 5 years. Applied on 8th May 2015 and collected today Took 2 weeks to finalize the Permit.
I think there is no need of confirmation letter from IITPSA. Thats how i got the Permit, but issued with wrong Job Title.
They did a mistake reg the Job title of my Permit. I am working as Senior software programmer and it is also described in my employment contract. But my SAQA is on electrical Engineering .
For some reason they wrote it as "To Take up employement as Electrical engineering".
So the VFS agent told that they will sent the VISA and my Employement documents back to DHA to get the proper VISA.


----------



## DumisaniBYO (Sep 12, 2014)

ravi0917 said:


> Hi All,
> I collected the Critical skills VISA today but issued only for one year even though i submitted the employment extension contract for 5 years. Applied on 8th May 2015 and collected today Took 2 weeks to finalize the Permit.
> I think there is no need of confirmation letter from IITPSA. Thats how i got the Permit, but issued with wrong Job Title.
> They did a mistake reg the Job title of my Permit. I am working as Senior software programmer and it is also described in my employment contract. But my SAQA is on electrical Engineering .
> ...


Wow great turn around 3 weeks that was quick , just a slap that they got the Job title and the Validity of the Visa wrong


----------



## ravi0917 (May 22, 2015)

yes u right. I think if we submit all documents right then processing is quick


----------



## Learn (Dec 21, 2015)

Hi Guys,
I also got the message saying that "Adjudicated Application has been dispatched from the VFS Operation Hub to the Visa Facilitation Centre on 23-Dec-2015. and would be ready for collection in 1 working day. Please wait for the next update to confirm when it is ready for collection."
I am worried as what would be the outcome. Actually the application was submitted from vfs to DHA on 4th dec 2015 and the response was really quick. 
I already have general work permit for 5 years but I applied for critical skill visa which will allow me to change employers.
I had submitted all the documents required including positive critical skill assessment letter but did not provided any documents related to existing employer.

Please help me what would have been the possible outcome.

Please help me

Thank you


----------



## Wankil (Aug 19, 2015)

Hello Everyone,

Please tell me if this reason of denial is arbitrary or not, for me it just does not tell anything:

Your submission does not meet the requirements as stipulated as prescribed in the Government Gazette N 37716.

But i have all paper required even the confirmation of skill from the professional board.
Please help in finding the right argument to appeal that decision, knowing that i was on a general work permit.

Do you think if the profession is not written exactly as in the gazette this can give ground for refusal?
eg Quality Analyst but wrote Quality Assurance Analyst?

Thanks


----------



## Learn (Dec 21, 2015)

****il said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> Please tell me if this reason of denial is arbitrary or not, for me it just does not tell anything:
> 
> ...


 Hi ,

When did you submitted the application.
I have also received the message that outcome has arrived at the VFS center but I have not collected it yet due to holiday reason VFS closure.

Thank you


----------



## Learn (Dec 21, 2015)

I have received my Critical skill visa for 1 year on 28th Dec 2015


----------



## D1238490 (Oct 28, 2015)

Learn said:


> I have received my Critical skill visa for 1 year on 28th Dec 2015


@ Learn:
What documents did you submitted for CSV.

Does SAQA approval takes 2-3 weeks - how much time it took for you?
I understand that getting the membership from IITPSA takes upto 4 weeks, how much time did it take for you?
Is it necessary to submit the membership confirmation from IITPSA or just the application request to IITPSA is sufficient while applying for CSV?


----------



## Learn (Dec 21, 2015)

D1238490 said:


> @ Learn:
> What documents did you submitted for CSV.
> 
> Does SAQA approval takes 2-3 weeks - how much time it took for you?
> ...


 I submitted all the documents which are mentioned on the vfs website for critical skill visa.
I already had SAQA and IITPSA membership certificate which was done in the general work permit application.
It usually takes 3-4 for SAQA and IITPSA membership.
one need to present all the documents while applying for CSV visa . Receipt wont do.


----------



## Wankil (Aug 19, 2015)

Hi,
I applied via embassy not VFS.


----------



## Learn (Dec 21, 2015)

Hi,

I applied via VFS and got visa in 2 weeks


----------



## Wankil (Aug 19, 2015)

Learn said:


> I submitted all the documents which are mentioned on the vfs website for critical skill visa.
> I already had SAQA and IITPSA membership certificate which was done in the general work permit application.
> It usually takes 3-4 for SAQA and IITPSA membership.
> one need to present all the documents while applying for CSV visa . Receipt wont do.


@ Learn:
Do you thing IITPSA can provide with a scanned copy in pdf of the membership certificate?
They said they mailed it but never got it.
Thanks


----------



## Learn (Dec 21, 2015)

****il said:


> @ Learn:
> Do you thing IITPSA can provide with a scanned copy in pdf of the membership certificate?
> They said they mailed it but never got it.
> Thanks


 No They will never email it . They will usually send it though post or you have to collect it in person.


----------



## Wankil (Aug 19, 2015)

Learn said:


> No They will never email it . They will usually send it though post or you have to collect it in person.


Thank Learn for the response.
i will anyway attach letter of membership approval and ask IITPSA to confirm that i am a member and will provide those emails to the embassy.
You see the biggest problem we are facing is that each embassy has its own requirement and it is purely on a case basis.
The law says: *Proof of application for certificate of registration with the accredited professional body, council or board recognised by SAQA *
So what could be a proof of application? it does not ask for the certificate itself
compared to this :
*Proof of evaluation of the foreign qualification by SAQA translated by a sworn translator into one of the official languages of the Republic.*
In this case, no one can interpret else way,you have to present the SAQA evaluation certificate.


----------



## D1238490 (Oct 28, 2015)

*Going to Apply for CSV*

 Frndz..

Finally i have received my SAQA - 
Applied for the same on Dec18th 2015, got it on Jan 19th 2016. It took almost one month.

Then i applied for IITPSA membership and Critical skill confirmation letter.
Applied on Jan 27th 2016.
They told - membership will take 2 weeks, and additional 4 weeks for confirmation of skill.
As they told - i got my membership on 16th Feb, 
and surprise surprise...i got my critical skill confirmation & assessment approval letter in next 2 days.. that is 18th Feb. 
WOW !!! i loved it....

Now my turn to apply for CSV.... below are my questions.. 
apart from the below, can you please suggest what i need to carry:

1. CSV Application
2. Contract Letter from SA employer (Original for display, & cert.copy for submission)
3. Motivation letter from SA employer (Original for display, & cert.copy for submission)
4. Undertaking letter from SA employer (Original for display,& cert.copy for submission)
5. SAQA (Original for display, & cert. copy for submission)
6. IITPSA membership (Original for display, & cert. copy for submission)
7. IITPSA critical skill assessment letter (Original for display, & cert. copy for submission)
8. Medical report + Medical certificate (in DHA approved format) - Original
9. PCC (Police Clearance certificate) - Original + Copy
10. Bank Statement - 3 months
11. Payslip - 3 months
12. Current & Previous employment details

I have all of the above documents with me...
...Need to know, 
.........what else do i need to carry along or submit...
.........Also is there anything that i need to aware of, or worry about...
.........With all of the above - how much time it takes for VISA process
.........do i need to worrk about anything...

Thanks for all your inputs in advance...

Cheers!!
Dipankar


----------



## Iambk (Jul 31, 2015)

Edited, wrong posting. Sorry.


----------



## I_SINGH (Mar 12, 2016)

*critical skills visa wrong decision*

Good Day,

my critical skills visa was rejected commenting that my designation is senior executive and it does not equate to corporate general manager.
senior executive is mentioned in my current corporate visa and i have submitted fresh contract of employment which says my designation as corporate general manager with all relevant qualification and expereince. 
even the professinoal body has recognised me as corporate general manager which also submitted while making application.
i am surprised and shocked the way DHA has given the adjudication based on title mentioned on my current visa and not based on all supporting documents provided which are duly provided as per check list of DHA.
although title is senior executive i have provided sufficient proof that my profile is that of CGM who directly reports to managing Director.
can any one advise how should I appeal to this? and can my appeal make a difference to review?


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

I_SINGH said:


> Good Day,
> 
> my critical skills visa was rejected commenting that my designation is senior executive and it does not equate to corporate general manager.
> senior executive is mentioned in my current corporate visa and i have submitted fresh contract of employment which says my designation as corporate general manager with all relevant qualification and expereince.
> ...


I've replied on a separate thread to this.


----------



## D1238490 (Oct 28, 2015)

Friends, 

I had applied for my CSV on 3-Mar, and Today I called up SA Consulate, and got the following update:

Even though your due date was May first week, still somehow "*Your VISA is approved*" - But still it needs to be printed.

When I asked about, how much time it should take, person told that he is not sure, and i should call back in a week's time.

So fingers crossed, - can i hope for a favourable outcome by April 1st week.
Usually how much time it takes to get the VISA printed on Passport.


----------



## D1238490 (Oct 28, 2015)

*got CSV*

Friends,

Finally - Yesterday i collected my CSV (issued for 5 yrs, till 2021).
I applied on 4th Mar, and the VISA was granted on 30-Mar. I must say that was quick w.r.t. average time taken by Mumbai Consulate is 60 days.

Now i have applied dependent VISA for my Wife & kid. Hoping to get it in a week or two.

Cheers,
Dipankar


----------



## Nyasha935 (Aug 10, 2017)

ravi0917 said:


> Hello Sir/Madam,
> I have been applied for critical skills visa in South africa at its VFS centre on 8th May 2015. On 22/5/2015 they changed the status to
> "Adjudicated Application for - has been dispatched from the VFS Operation Hub to the Visa Facilitation Centre on 5/22/2015 . and would be ready for collection in 1 working day. Please wait for the next update to confirm when it is ready for collection. "
> 
> ...


Hi ravi097. That basically means a decision has been reached by Home Affairs and has been submitted to VFS for collection. Note that the decision can either be 'Approved or Rejected'. This decision you will only know upon collection at VFS.

Regards


----------



## Nyasha935 (Aug 10, 2017)

****il said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> Please tell me if this reason of denial is arbitrary or not, for me it just does not tell anything:
> 
> ...


Hie ****il

When doing an application please make sure that the naming of the job title is exactly as it appears on the Critical Skills List. If not the application might be liable to rejection then you would have to apply for an appeal withe a decision waiting period longer (6-8 months).
My advise: Do it right the first time!


----------



## boni (Nov 29, 2017)

Mine was rejected for the same reason. I am still yet to make the appeal. i will ask the contract to be changed to that of a corporate general manager as opposed to just general manager. 

Was your CSV approved after the appeal?


----------



## Mavericksuyog (Sep 29, 2015)

*SA Critical skills visa -Validity criteria*

Hi 
I was issued a multi entry CSV visa valid till 12Nov 2020 (issued on 16Nov 2015); I was unable to take up any job in SA as had family commitments. 
The visa has a condition “to submit proof of employment within 12 months from Admission “.(surpisingly not visa issuance).
I am negotiating a job contract now and wanted to know if I can take up a job in SA using the same visa ? 
If not do I apply for renewal or fresh application for CSV - can I please guide me with your expert views on the same.

Regards 
Suyog Naik - India


----------



## I_SINGH (Mar 12, 2016)

Mavericksuyog said:


> Hi
> I was issued a multi entry CSV visa valid till 12Nov 2020 (issued on 16Nov 2015); I was unable to take up any job in SA as had family commitments.
> The visa has a condition “to submit proof of employment within 12 months from Admission “.(surpisingly not visa issuance).
> I am negotiating a job contract now and wanted to know if I can take up a job in SA using the same visa ?
> ...


You can enter South Africa and take up employment with this visa. 
Once you have a job inform the DHA with employment contract.


----------

